# Bridges, arch from Noch and Aristo, deck from Bridge Masters



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

I have a bit of mainline to complete, and have one uber common LGB through truss bridge (the shorty one) on the main. Looks nice now sitting on its its abutments that I got done re-building yesterday (concrete to hold my wing-walls).

Anyhow, the proposed branch out of Neustadt is going to require at a minimum of three bridges, one low, and two higher.

For the low bridge, I am looking at two cut stone arch bridges, one from Noch, the other Aristo. The Aristo is >$100 cheaper, but I am wondering (or predicting) if the lower cost = lower quality.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ari/ari7404.htm

Vs.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/noc/noc67500.htm

I actually like the apperance of the Aristo bridge a bit better, the Noch one I fear is a tad wide for my liking..... Can anyone comment on outside durability please?

For the higher bridge, I am looking at deck girder bridges. I like the Brawa ones, but cannot find a US seller, but for better price, I found (whilst looking for the G Brawa bridges) a company named Bridge Masters out of Placenta, CA. They have a nice looking deck girder bridge with catwalks.

http://www.bridge-masters.com/products/girderbridges.htm

The only concern I have is it appears that the handrail bridge has its own ties, and I would "assume" since it is a American company, that I would be looking at US 1:29 tie size and spacing? 

I would like to hear from anyone that has used these deck girder bridges, especially a photo of the deck and rails.

Thanks-


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

How about this.
http://www.mainlinebridges.mybisi.com/


----------



## Hans Larsson (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Garrett, 

I cannot comment on the durability, but I do not think the price difference is all that important in this case; after all, the Noch bridge costs €100 + VAT here in Europe (around $130). 

Hmmm, I am beginning to understand the comments on Walthers' pricing...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there are some interesting mark ups going on here on the US on Euro items. Looks like private importation will become cost effective again here shortly.


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Garrett, the ties on the GMM catwalks are based on the major manufacturer's American style ties, for Code 332 rail (easily adaptable for use with lower height rail sizes) except they are spaced closer together as they are on prototype bridges. Yes, Bridge Masters is one of our dealers in the states.

Regards,
Steven Gugel

Garden Metal Models, Inc.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the foam ones are out of stock there. Pretty easy to make your own foam bridge. Basic wood framework for the support, use the blue styrofoam over it, you can scribe brick/stone patterns in it, then paint it with latex or acrylic paints. Bit more durable to lay a thin coat of vinyl concrete patch, then scribe your block patterns in it. Been articles on here about it, might look on a search. Been some nice bridges made out of plastic trim pieces from the big box stores also.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 04/19/2009 7:48 AM

For the higher bridge, I am looking at deck girder bridges. I like the Brawa ones, but cannot find a US seller, but for better price, I found (whilst looking for the G Brawa bridges) a company named Bridge Masters out of Placenta, CA. They have a nice looking deck girder bridge with catwalks.

http://www.bridge-masters.com/products/girderbridges.htm

The only concern I have is it appears that the handrail bridge has its own ties, and I would "assume" since it is a American company, that I would be looking at US 1:29 tie size and spacing? 

I would like to hear from anyone that has used these deck girder bridges, especially a photo of the deck and rails.

Thanks-



Wrong assumption. Most of the BridgeMasters stuff is made for LGB track to "drop in." Also, they cut the wood "oversized" for 1:22.5-1:24 let alone 1:29-1:32. But they do make a good product that stands up well to the weather because it is oversized.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

How about this? http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/viaduct/viaductpic2.htm


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

This one cost less than $5 to build....maybe only a buck. It's made from pink foam and painted with texture paint. It's easy to make and you can make the size you need. Jerry's idea of covering it with vinyl concrete patcher would make it even nicer.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steven Gugel on 04/22/2009 6:32 AM
Garrett, the ties on the GMM catwalks are based on the major manufacturer's American style ties, for Code 332 rail (easily adaptable for use with lower height rail sizes) except they are spaced closer together as they are on prototype bridges. Yes, Bridge Masters is one of our dealers in the states.

Regards,
Steven Gugel

Garden Metal Models, Inc. 




Thanks for an answer, also, I see that the ties are spaced this way from your website, but I think this sould be fine. 

One other question, what is the top rail height on the railing above the catwalk in real inches or MM please?

Still waiting to hear how the Aristo bridge holds up. Not a big fan of foam.....maybe I should just cast my own bridge?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 04/22/2009 10:38 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 04/19/2009 7:48 AM

For the higher bridge, I am looking at deck girder bridges. I like the Brawa ones, but cannot find a US seller, but for better price, I found (whilst looking for the G Brawa bridges) a company named Bridge Masters out of Placenta, CA. They have a nice looking deck girder bridge with catwalks.

http://www.bridge-masters.com/products/girderbridges.htm

The only concern I have is it appears that the handrail bridge has its own ties, and I would "assume" since it is a American company, that I would be looking at US 1:29 tie size and spacing? 

I would like to hear from anyone that has used these deck girder bridges, especially a photo of the deck and rails.

Thanks-



Wrong assumption. Most of the BridgeMasters stuff is made for LGB track to "drop in." Also, they cut the wood "oversized" for 1:22.5-1:24 let alone 1:29-1:32. But they do make a good product that stands up well to the weather because it is oversized.



Todd, Look again, the deck bridge with rails comes with its own ties, hence my question...... The other deck and truss briges you are right with your posting about the ties. Thanks.

Thanks to the other poster too on the arch bridge, I missed that one somehow. Still liking the concrete idea tho...


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Garrett,

The top railing is 1-1/2" or 38mm approximately from the top of the walkways.

Regards,

Steven Gugel
Garden Metal Models, Inc.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Steven- 

Thanks, I got one of your 24" deck girder bridges today. FIRST RATE quality. A perfect balance of durability and detail.


----------

